# Coat Change



## highhorse

Just groom very regularly. Go down to the skin when you brush as it looks as though the baby coat is coming out. You will get knots every time you look, so really keep on top of the grooming. It will be over soon. Unless you are going in for a show coat, I would cut your dog very close for a while.


----------



## spoofan

Gunther is almost 16 month old and is deffinetely going through coat change.
I chose to keep his 'pants'longer and just keep brushing more frequently.
As poodles are non-shedding,the baby hair does not fall out as in other breeds.
Therefore,it needs to be removed.
I use a slicker brush and just go layer by layer.
Make sure you get close to the skin.
Once the adult coat is in,it gets MUCH easier.
The more you brush,the faster you get rid of the baby coat.
At 7.5 month,T is starting this quite early.


----------



## Blue Fox

Thanks for that guys. His body is shortish 3/4" but his legs are a bit longer, they are scissored but probably 1 1/2" I reckon. I don't really want to take his legs down any closer but will see how we go. Our yard is pretty much just dust and with him playing with the older dog we get dog slobber mixed with dirt through his coat which probably isn't helpong much either. Can't wait till be get this yard done, just doesn't seem to be enough money to do everything we want :banghead:

Everything I have read says anywhere from 6 - 10 months for coat change, so I didn't think this was early at all!


----------



## Sam I Am

Jenny is not quite 6 months, but already the ridge down the middle of her back is changing. I swear it was almost overnight. The rest of her is soft puppy fur, but that area is very thick and curly and knotting. I brush her twice a day now to keep it looking good and to keep from getting any matts that I can't get out. How long does it usually take to change completely over? I can't remember how long Sam's took.


----------



## spoofan

None of my spoos started before 12 month.
How long does it take?
I think it varies between dogs.
Again....I found,that you can speed it along by brushing and allowing the new coat in.
Shaving the dog down for the coat change would probably help a great deal.
I like Gunther with long 'pants',so we keep working a bit harder at it.
The baby hair looks almost like a cotton candy,close to the skin.
As for the hair on the ridge of the back....I don't know if that has anything to do with coat change...all of mine had it and it stayed that way...very coarse,wiry hair that seems a bit longer than the rest of the coat...and not all that thick...just a few here and there.


----------



## WonderPup

Don't take his legs down blue fox, if you can keep up with the brushing that is, and I'm sure that you can. It was taking forever for Jazz's lags to be long enough for some of the cuts that I want to do. 

You've got him started for the modern right???


----------



## SECRETO

Eli started his coat change at about 11 months old. It came on slow from what I remember. I also cut him down a few times during that period so that probably made the change seem easy since he hardly had any coat to maintain. Eli's rear hair on his back became very coarse for atleast 3-4 months when he was 1 yr. Now his hair has an even consistancy and feels pretty soft.


----------



## WonderPup

I have a question about this now that I think about it. My big boy that I groom in a continental has a very interesting coat texture. It started out a little on the course side and very dense. At about 12-13 months it started to change, and has never really comb back. He had a much better coat as a puppy than he does as an adult. Now his hair is very soft and downy and I can't for the life of me get his modified scissored shorter topknot to do anything but flop over to one side. It that just a poor poodle coat or is it not finished changing? It's been about a year now. His owner asks me every so often about it and the reply is always the same, "XXX I think he just has a softer coat" 

It doesnt help that she compairs him to Jazz all the time and thier coats are night and day different.


----------



## spoofan

I think the final coat texture differs between colours.
The blacks are usually quite coarse,so are the whites.
I find that blues and especially silvers have a much finer and softer hair.


----------



## Blue Fox

I plan to persevere with the longer legs and crest and see how I go. I know it would be easier to clip it all off short but I am really liking the way he looks at the moment for a puppy so we'll just brush every day and see how we go.

I sprayed him with my oil mixture and brushed him out again yesterday and while there were little mats/knots it didn't seem to bad. Hopefully if I can keep on top of it I can keep him longer.


----------



## Sam I Am

WonderPup said:


> I have a question about this now that I think about it. My big boy that I groom in a continental has a very interesting coat texture. It started out a little on the course side and very dense. At about 12-13 months it started to change, and has never really comb back. He had a much better coat as a puppy than he does as an adult. Now his hair is very soft and downy and I can't for the life of me get his modified scissored shorter topknot to do anything but flop over to one side. It that just a poor poodle coat or is it not finished changing? It's been about a year now. His owner asks me every so often about it and the reply is always the same, "XXX I think he just has a softer coat"
> 
> It doesnt help that she compairs him to Jazz all the time and thier coats are night and day different.



Whenever Sam's topknot is a little on the longer side it tends to split right down the center. I thought they just did that, maybe his coat is softer than most. I also have always had trouble getting a nice tail shape. Maybe that's why I don't remember much trouble when his coat changed. Jenny's back however is driving me nuts :banghead: I gave her a bath and blowdry this morning because she goes tomorrow to get spayed and this afternoon it was all curly and weird again. So I went to brush it and had to deal with several little mats. She seems young for a coat change but her back says differently.


----------



## creativeparti

WonderPup said:


> I . Now his hair is very soft and downy and I can't for the life of me get his modified scissored shorter topknot to do anything but flop over to one side. .



try thicker n thicker 
http://www.chrissystems.com/thickn.htm

works well


----------



## Blue Fox

I'm quite happy with the Plush Puppy range but everyone raves about CC so I might have to give that a go next once this lot run out :smile:


----------



## Sivaro

I doubt its coat change BF, never known a pup to go through it at that age. The youngest I have seen is 10 mths old. Most of mine go through it after 12 mths. I would say just being due to the area T is in, and playing will always matt the coat.


----------



## Blue Fox

Yes I think I might have been just having a dumb/panicky moment cause it seems to be getting better. Is it really obvious when it starts Siv? I was wondering if the oil and conditioner I have been putting in his coat was making it easier or if it just hasn't started yet, so now I think it just hasn't started. The boys play pretty much all the time they are out in the yard, in the dirt, so I suppose it is bound to happen.

Joy - coat change - still something to look forward too!


----------



## Sivaro

Yes trust me when your dog goes through coat change you will notice it. They also get big clogged up lumps behind the neck, and down their backs. Its a major pain but far worse on show dogs that pets with shorter coat. I dont use conditioner unless I have put hair spray in my dogs coat at a show so when I get home the dog has to be rewashed and coat conditioner just stops it from breaking.


----------



## WonderPup

Newpoodlemum

I don't use those products on client's dog very often if at all, it would get pretty expensive. I use them on my show dogs and thats it. Though I am really starting to lean away from thicker n thicker, used to use it a lot in the ring. This last show I went to I tried a new product on my specials dog and really noticed the difference. I disliked the residue that the thicker and thicker left behind and had never really noticed it much except in contrast with the isle of dog product that I used.


----------



## Jammster

*coat change*

My mini poodle is 7 1/2 months and her coat is a nightmare. Had Matty clumps on back and my groomer who breeds poodles says it looks like she is starting her coat change. I'm new to owning poodles so didn't know that that sounds like its early?. I have not cut her short, I'm brushing her daily in between visits to groomers and hoping for the best. Our groomer says she has a really good coat, I'm hoping this doesn't change when her adult coat comes through fully. &#55357;&#56361;


----------



## ItzaClip

You are making me nervous. At 8.5 months old I love vogue s hair and don't want to cut it short!


----------



## Anntig

Jammster said:


> My mini poodle is 7 1/2 months and her coat is a nightmare. Had Matty clumps on back and my groomer who breeds poodles says it looks like she is starting her coat change. I'm new to owning poodles so didn't know that that sounds like its early?. I have not cut her short, I'm brushing her daily in between visits to groomers and hoping for the best. Our groomer says she has a really good coat, I'm hoping this doesn't change when her adult coat comes through fully. &#55357;&#56361;



That's within normal range for a mini, standards tend to be a bit later, make sure you're brushing right down to the skin, get a comb and run it through after to check, and if you give her a bath with a good conditioner and thoroughly dry and brush her out afterwards you'll find the matts slightly easier to control. 
If she's got a good coat as a puppy she should have a great coat as a dog I've never seen coat change not improve a coat (once it's finally finished)
Good luck, coat change tends to be a nightmare with a long coat however careful you are.


----------



## Jammster

Don't be nervous, every dog is different i imagine and her coat is still lovely even her new tight curls are soft. I cant wait to see how she looks when its fully through. I must admit i didn't realise it took so long to change. As my groomer said if you look after her and her coat it will be ok &#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## Astaris888

So I purchased these from Pants for dogs.
Package is coming from the States and have been shipped. There is a lady here in Canada that sews them as well but right now she seems busy with life and taking mini break and I was impatient.

"Poodleit" sells them as well but they show as out of stock on the site.
Another lady by the name of Celtic K9 on Facebook sells them and she just got new material for the snow that's rip proof but I had already ordered these so it was too late.
I purchased them in black. These ones have two velcro straps ,which the other ones do not, and it makes these look kind of more feminine but if it saves me from having to wash down his legs..I'll deal lol


The snowballs and mud are just so annoying to deal with.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oops! You’ve landed in an old thread, and the original poster hasn’t been back in over a decade. I’m going to close it to avoid confusion, but feel free to start a new one about your experience with this purchase.


----------

